# Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Oktober 2014)

*Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Hi,
ich habe mal eine Frage:

ich habe in der VM eine Linux Distribution, die fertig installiert und deren Stand eingefroren (suspended) ist.
Ich möchte sie durch eine Verlinkung direkt starten. Das Gastsystem ist Windows 8.1 (64bit).

Meine *ersten Versuche* waren bislang wenig erfolgreich und sehen so aus:

_"C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware.exe" -X “C:\Users\MEIN NAME\Documents\Virtual Machines\elementary OS\elementary OS.vmx”_

Die *Originalpfade*:

Zum *Programm* VM Workstation:

C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware.exe

Zur gespeicherten *Linuxdistri*:

C:\Users\MEIN NAME\Documents\Virtual Machines\elementary OS\elementary OS.vmx

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, wo es hakt ? Danke !


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Wo lieg denn das Problem GENAU?
Gibts Fehlermeldungen oder startet die VM einfach nicht?


PS:
In der VMWare Doku steht bei Starten per Veknüpfung fogendes:


> "C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware.exe -X
> C:\Documents and Settings\username\My Documents\My Virtual Machines\Windows Me\Windows
> Me.vmx"


Also alles zusammen in ZWEI Anführungszeichen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Moin ,
Es kommt beim Aufruf der Verknüpfung erst die :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann diese Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich die Verknüpfung so :
"C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware.exe -X C:\Users\MEIN NAME\Documents\Virtual Machines\elementary OS\elementary OS.vmx”

kommt "Die Datei wurde nicht gefunden"

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler ? Reicht es nicht, auf dem Desktop eine Verknüpfung zu erstellen, die auf die entsprechende Datei mittels Dateipfadangabe hinweist ?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Zeig mal Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung!

Funktioniert denn die VM wenn man sie "per Hand" startet?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Meinst du das hier ?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich sie "per Hand" aufrufe, startet sie...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Nein - die Eigenschaften des Desktopverknüpfung.
Rechtskilck auf die Verknüpfung --> Eigenschaften.

Was steht denn unter "Ziel" und "Ausführen in ..."?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Ach, na klar sorry,

Ziel:   "C:\Users\Mein PC\Documents\Virtual Machines\elementary OS\elementary OS.vmx"

Ausführen:  "C:\Users\Mein PC\Documents\Virtual Machines\elementary OS"

Doch sehr viel kürzer,hmmmm... kopiere ich das:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware.exe -X C:\Users\Thomas und Hundi PC\Documents\Virtual Machines\elementary OS\elementary OS.vmx”

nun in Ziel oder ausführen ?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Am einfachsten gehts wenn du die Desktop-Verknüpfung von vmware.exe kopierst und dann einfach das
_ -X “C:\Users\MEIN NAME\Documents\Virtual Machines\elementary OS\elementary OS.vmx”_ anhängst.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Sieht dann so aus ! ?
Verknüpfung (Desktop ) von vmware.exe

(Originalpfad Ziel:   "C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware.exe"  

dann:     "C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware.exe" -X "C:\Users\Mein PC\Documents\Virtual Machines\elementary OS\elementary OS.vmx”     ?

Korrekt ?


----------



## XT1024 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich sie "per Hand" aufrufe, startet sie...


 Soll sie das nicht machen? Ich dachte darum ging es.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vmware Workstation direkter Link zum ausführenden eines suspended Betriebssystems*

Okay, das Thema ist erledigt. Danke EOL_Ruin für die Hilfe


----------

